# Roo's New Fall Coat Dress



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Help! I can't stop buying Fall things for Roo! This is the latest. A little Fall coat dress. Pip was glad when the package came that there was no clothes in it for him. :lol:

Moms gotz me dis new coat and tinks I look cutes inz it! 



















I got it off ebay. It was a pretty good deal and the quality is very nice. I like it a lot. :hello1:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ohmygosh - is that ever CUUUUUTTEEEE!!!!! I love it. She looks like an angel.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGosh, that sweet little baby girl could not be any cuter if she tried!!! I love the new coat!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> ohmygosh - is that ever CUUUUUTTEEEE!!!!! I love it. She looks like an angel.


Thank you, Tracy! She really is an angel too. 



TLI said:


> OMGosh, that sweet little baby girl could not be any cuter if she tried!!! I love the new coat!!!


Thanks T! I'm glad I picked it up. I was going to pass on it because the seller is in Singapore and it would have been a pain to return if it didn't fit, but luckily it did, so yay!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that is so adorable! Very cute little dress.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OH! my gosh...that is sooo cute!! 
Roo, you are gonna be stylin for the fall season :ngreet2:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

AHHHHH I just got that exact same one for Oakley! ROO IS SO CUTE! What size did you get her? My hubby told me its the worst (e.g. "best and cutest") thing I've ever gotten her LOL. I adore it.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Oh my goodness, that is so adorable! Very cute little dress.


Thank you! 



LittleHead said:


> OH! my gosh...that is sooo cute!!
> Roo, you are gonna be stylin for the fall season :ngreet2:


Ha, she will be! Thank you, Crystal. 



flippedstars said:


> AHHHHH I just got that exact same one for Oakley! ROO IS SO CUTE! What size did you get her? My hubby told me its the worst (e.g. "best and cutest") thing I've ever gotten her LOL. I adore it.


Did you really?! How funny!  LOL at hubby!  They have a bunch of cute ones up and the quality is really quite nice. I got Roo the XS/8. Is that what you got Oakley? We must see Oakley pics now!  :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yup yup, I got her the XS...its a tiny bit big but for the most part fits really well...cuz she is sooo barrel chested LOL.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL. I bet Oakley looks super cute in it. It fits Roo just perfect.  I know Stacia got one for Bailey too, in a different pattern though.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Those little hoodies and coats on Ebay from China are great! because I find them always a true XS.
That is where I got AJ's hello kitty hoodie, and it fits him and Bijou, it covers all of Bijou's back but his legs get stuck because they are so short sometimes, I am still trying to find Bijou a little sweater or something that will fit him properly.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That's the cutest little coat! Gorgeous! The model is quite cute too!:love1:


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG... it's so cute. I love the ruffles on the coat.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Those little hoodies and coats on Ebay from China are great! because I find them always a true XS.
> That is where I got AJ's hello kitty hoodie, and it fits him and Bijou, it covers all of Bijou's back but his legs get stuck because they are so short sometimes, I am still trying to find Bijou a little sweater or something that will fit him properly.


They really are nice. I might get another one sometime. For Bijou, the little snow baby hoodies from Four Your Paws Only are really nice. I think the smallest size would fit him, it fits T's little wees. 



Pookypeds said:


> That's the cutest little coat! Gorgeous! The model is quite cute too!:love1:


Thank you! 



miasowner said:


> OMG... it's so cute. I love the ruffles on the coat.


Aren't the ruffles adorable? It's one of the things I liked about it.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

foggy said:


> They really are nice. I might get another one sometime. For Bijou the little snow baby hoodies from For Your Paws Only are really nice. I think the smallest size would fit him, it fits T's little wees.
> Aren't the ruffles adorable? It's one of the things I liked about it.


Oh right! I forgot about those, I need to go check out that website right now.
It's getting so chilly here 
I love the ruffles around her face, she looks like a little sunburst :flower:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh and anytime you decide you are tired of Roo, please Fedex her straight here at your earliest convenience! :lol:


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

love the coat...all my chihuahuas has coats for the cold winter days......


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Oh and anytime you decide you are tired of Roo, please Fedex her straight here at your earliest convenience! :lol:


LOL.  

It's getting cold here too. Plus after all the high Summer temps, it feels freezing to me now.  The snow baby is really cute, super soft too. I think it would look adorable on Bijou.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Can you send me the link Paula?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Can you send me the link Paula?


Here you go:

Four Your Paws Only: NEW! Snowbaby Hoodies

I know T got the "Teacup" size. It seemed to fit the wee's pretty well so I think it should fit Bijou. It's only 9.99 too, they have good prices.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He Woo! Wookin good! I wike your style, there, girl!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I just ordered him a little blue one, now I cannot wait for it to arrive.. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi oakey! I wike your stylez too! If wez went outs togedder wez wood be da pretteist chawawas in da room!

I LOVE Oakley in it, Kristi!  She looks sooo darling! :love2: I'm so glad you posted pics, I really wanted to see her in it. haha.



KittyD said:


> I just ordered him a little blue one, now I cannot wait for it to arrive.. :lol:


Yay! I think you'll really like it. You'll have to post pics when it arrives. :hello1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awl super super cute and she's a living doll. I especially love the frilly hood.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> awl super super cute and she's a living doll. I especially love the frilly hood.


Thank you, Cheryl.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its crazy to me that Roo weighs 1+ lbs more than Oakley but they are the same "size". My little girl is quite a leggy little thang!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Its crazy to me that Roo weighs 1+ lbs more than Oakley but they are the same "size". My little girl is quite a leggy little thang!


I know what you mean! It's funny how it works sometimes with weight and size. That's why I can never guess weights on here. I'm always wrong. :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh she is just gorgeous I don't believe she's a 5lb baby she is a dot


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Sarah.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I found the hoodie on eBay. Now I want one! :lol: But I don't need to spend anymore Chi Wee money. :lol:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i just love her in that coat!
Too bloomin cute for words! xxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I found the hoodie on eBay. Now I want one! :lol: But I don't need to spend anymore Chi Wee money. :lol:


:lol: But there are worse things to spend money on though right?  I've been getting bad with it since the weather has become colder. The wee's would look so adorable in the coat dress. Although the XS I got for Roo would definitely be too big for the wees. Maybe it comes in a smaller size? That seller has a lot of really cute patterns. They have a brown and pink one that I considered too. 



Terri said:


> Oh i just love her in that coat!
> To bloomin cute for words! xxx


Thank you, Terri!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha. Roo is resplendent in her fall attire !


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha thanks Alan! She is rather dazzling, isn't she?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> :lol: But there are worse things to spend money on though right?  I've been getting bad with it since the weather has become colder. The wee's would look so adorable in the coat dress. Although the XS I got for Roo would definitely be too big for the wees. Maybe it comes in a smaller size? That seller has a lot of really cute patterns. They have a brown and pink one that I considered too.


Oh yes, for sure! I think spending money on them is quite fun.  I'm sure you know the feeling. :lol: I think we have all been really bad lately with shopping. :lol: But darnit, they look so cute in their new clothes, don't they! 

I think the XS is the smallest size. It says 10.5 to 12" chest. Do you find it a snug fit? The Wee’s are getting used to their clothes being kinda saggy.  Lately I haven't done very good at sizing. The last ones I bought showed the clothes to fit a 10" chest, and boy was that wrong! :lol:

I saw the brown & pink one too. I really like that pattern as well. My problem is I tell myself since I’m buying something, I might as well buy 3 or 4 pieces to make it worth my while. :lol: The things we do to resolve our obsessions to ourselves. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I wouldn't say the fit is snug, as in tight, but it's not loose at all. It fits just right, I'd say.  I do think it would be too big on the wee's though.  Probably way too big on all the girls. 

Oh and I did the buy more things to make it worth my while at Four Your Paws Only with the hoodies. lol. If you spent 50.00 shipping was free, and I was already at 40, so I bought a jacket. heh. I figured I'd rather put the money toward another item, than put it toward shipping. That's how I justified it. :lol:


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

that is so pretty! I love the hood!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

OMGosh how cute!!!!!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

This is sooo cute


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

elmopuppy said:


> that is so pretty! I love the hood!





TripleAChihuahuas said:


> OMGosh how cute!!!!!!





sakyurek said:


> This is sooo cute


Thank you for the sweet comments!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my that is so cute. That first picture especially!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Would it be creepy if I printed this and framed a picture of Roo in our living room? because this is just TOOOOOOO cute!!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Roo looks soooooo cute!
I love that material too. It looks warm!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Oh my that is so cute. That first picture especially!


Thanks Heather! The first pic is my favorite too.  (Nice to see you back around, btw.)



Reese and Miley said:


> Would it be creepy if I printed this and framed a picture of Roo in our living room? because this is just TOOOOOOO cute!!


Ha, that cracked me up!  Thanks for the sweet comment - and Roo would be honored.  



London said:


> Roo looks soooooo cute!
> I love that material too. It looks warm!


Thank you, Lucy! The material really is very warm, yes!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous photos - I love the first one, it could be a postcard


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Gorgeous photos - I love the first one, it could be a postcard


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That is SO adorable! Awww! She looks so cute!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Too adorable! It's reminding me of one of the girls from Little House on the Prairie (the ruffles around the face). It's waaaaaay cute!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

aww..she looks precious in it! I really like B's too but have to get on some pics!


----------

